# Music in Droid X Commercial?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone know what the music is in the Droid X Commercial? The one with the floating rock. I forgot to fast forward the DVR and then heard this really cool music. Thought it might have been a movie trailer, but just a phone commercial.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The press releases state it is an original composition for the commercial. A lot of people are looking for it to download.
If Verizon were smart, a full composition would be available for that purpose.

It is pretty cool sounding.


----------

